# Dwarfs and Runesmiths models



## lazencantm (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok, what makes a Runesmith a Runesmith? I've looked at the mini and other than being labelled "Runelord," I can't see anything that makes it Rune-y.

Does anyone have any insight?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Normally they have fairly ornate armour and a runestaff of some kind


----------



## lazencantm (Mar 29, 2011)

Hmmm... I think I'll just try to mod a dwarf into a runesmith rather than buying a a spedific model.


----------

